# Back to the UK



## emu38 (Nov 5, 2010)

Has anyone moved back to the UK and shipped their home contents?

Is it worth it?


----------



## unhappy shipper (Jun 15, 2011)

I've just shipped from the UK to Israel and I highly recommend that you check if its worth it - my agent was a nightmare, Ive not received any VAT return, I ended up with additional storage bills and I have a missing box (only 1 I know of as we havent yet unpacked.) Most things are cheaper to buy here in the UK and you can get decent prices on items on Yad2 before you leave to get the money to buy all new..
Good luck


----------



## JumboRem (Aug 9, 2011)

Just make sure that you do your research and if you find a comapny that looks legit then ask for references and check everywhere for information on them.


----------

